# Know what I hate...



## Dale Mabry (Nov 25, 2003)

1)When I am using the 100s on a bench directly in front of where I took them from and some douche bag puts the 15s in that spot.

2)People who do curls or shrugs right in front of the rack so I can't access any of the weights in a 2 foot square around where they stand.

3)When people bury 10lbs plates behind three 45s

4)When you are nowhere near someone else or anything they would need and they still managed to bump into you.

5)When you are doing flyes or rear delt reaises and people feel the need to stand about 1 foot from you.

6)Assholes who leave 6 100 lbs plates on the leg press machine.

That's it so far, this all happened in the past 2 days so I imagine that I will come up with more.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> 6)Assholes who leave 6 100 lbs plates on the leg press machine.




Sorry, I would have left all 10, but I needed the other 4 for lunges.


----------



## Mex (Nov 25, 2003)

Jeez, I think you need to relax.


----------



## prophet (Nov 25, 2003)

man, i wish my gym had 100lb plates


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 25, 2003)

yeah bro i have never been to a gym with 100 plates...u must go to a "real" gym


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

7) the guys who scream during their sets (most of them aren't even moving much weight, either..)

8) the management is playing light music crap during the day 'to not offend the older customers'.. 
Sorry, I go to World's Gym..you know..big fuqqin gorilla as their mascot? I don't wanna listen to Celine Dione...I want Metalica...hard core, fast beat, inspiring music!


----------



## MikeKy (Nov 25, 2003)

Burner, don't forget the guy walking around with a towel around his neck that never bothers to wipe the grease off the bench he just got up from.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> 1)When I am using the 100s on a bench directly in front of where I took them from and some douche bag puts the 15s in that spot.
> 
> 2)People who do curls or shrugs right in front of the rack so I can't access any of the weights in a 2 foot square around where they stand.
> ...





Let me add one more:

7.) You leave your machine/bench to get a drink and when you come back someone has decided it's now theirs!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Know what I hate...*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> Let me add one more:
> ...


yeah....I could see how someone could think that you were done when you left the bar loaded and your log book next to it..


----------



## BlueCorsair (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 7) the guys who scream during their sets (most of them aren't even moving much weight, either..)
> 
> 8) the management is playing light music crap during the day 'to not offend the older customers'..
> Sorry, I go to World's Gym..you know..big fuqqin gorilla as their mascot? I don't wanna listen to Celine Dione...I want Metalica...hard core, fast beat, inspiring music!



Exactly. I mean, that screaming, and that light pop music just shrinks the nads doesn't it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 25, 2003)

Holy crap, that happened yesterday, but I didn't go to get a drink, I went to grab another set of dumbbells.  I was gone for like 3 seconds.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2003)

8.) You're working on a machine, you stop to rest between sets and some dumbass jumps right in, changes the weight pin, and starts doing their set WITHOUT first asking to work-in with you!


----------



## plouffe (Nov 25, 2003)

3)When people bury 10lbs plates behind three 45s


i feel ya on that one... lol wtf is purpose of that bullshit?!?!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 25, 2003)

I got another one...

9)A single person askes to work in.  After you say yes, he waves his 3 buddies on over and they camp out on your equipment.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 25, 2003)

Grunting to a certain extent is annoying.  I am still pretty weak compared to most of you guys and at the end of a set or when I'm doing a really heavy set I grunt otherwise it doesn't feel rite.  As if something is holding me back from putting up something I know I can.  But its only once in a while.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 25, 2003)

10. While waiting to get a drink the person drinking stops, decides to read all the flyers, and starts to stretch right there at the fountain while you wait to get a drink...

bleh... anyone ever seen a suplex performed on an old man in his 70's?


----------



## once was fat (Nov 25, 2003)

11.  When you are using a bench and you get up to get a drink of water and someone is on your bench before you are done and the worst part is after they finish a set they sit there and they do not move until they are completely done, then when you think there done they sit there until there buddy comes over so he or she can have the bench.


12.  When somebody is on the preacher machine and you ask how many sets they have left and they say 8 more wtf.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 26, 2003)

(at home)  When i'm lifting (doing almost any exercise) and the cat comes and starts rubbing against me.  I have to toss him outside.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> (at home)  When i'm lifting (doing almost any exercise) and the cat comes and starts rubbing against me.  I have to toss him outside.



I have the same problem with my dogs, but they start licking the sweat off of my legs while I'm concentrating on a set.  Very annoying.


----------



## Chad Cena III (Nov 26, 2003)

While doing bench or whatever somebody impatiently asking you how many sets you have left and then them pacing back and forth waiting for you to get done!!  This kind of stuff absolutely pisses me off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm pretty easygoing, so not too much bothers me... except for the "screamers", who grunt, groan and yell thru every fucking rep!  Sometimes it provides comic relief.  Most of the time it is down right annoying.


----------



## Wannabefit (Nov 29, 2003)

*While doing bench or whatever somebody impatiently asking you how many sets you have*

YES im def there on that one. Id rather just stop and let them take over and wait till next time to do that muscle group..Seriously..Theres under pressure and theres UNDER PRESSURE..haha

    I got another one..

   (whatever number were on)  The guys that are just plain bigger than me think they can just give me .005 of an inch of room. Especially when i was there first..Cmon you had to start somewhere ya know..

I think someone said that one but it pertains to the huge guys and the guys like me that are average..

   Also this is just my luck but each day i go there focused on a certain muscle group like today - Biceps and Legs  EVERY F-ing machine that I need is crowded hahaha everything else is open.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey Dale, I'm using suicide grip on bench now and I'm digging it, using it on the smith for delts too.


----------



## MikeKy (Nov 29, 2003)

suicide grip ??


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2003)

it's when you put your thumb on the same side of the bar as the rest of your finges, the reason it's caled suicide cause the bar can easily roll off your palm.

I do not recommend this grip becuase in order to keep the bar on your hand you have to cock your wrists back which puts a lot of unnecessary strain on them.


----------



## MikeKy (Nov 29, 2003)

Ok, I know it then. I picked it up years ago at a gym. I have almost always used it when doing flat bench, but not with incline press. Main reason is, for some reason I am weaker on inclines than decline or flat. Dunno why. Must be that is a direction of force not used in everyday life.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> it's when you put your thumb on the same side of the bar as the rest of your finges, the reason it's caled suicide cause the bar can easily roll off your palm.
> 
> I do not recommend this grip becuase in order to keep the bar on your hand you have to cock your wrists back which puts a lot of unnecessary strain on them.


that happened to a friend of mine. Just unracked 185 off the posts, the bar was bent or something, and come off his hands from full extension. The bar bounced off his chest, he was knocked to the ground and knocked out. I wasn't there, just heard about it. I uses a normal grip now..


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2003)

I have big enough hands I dont think its a problem, so far its working ok, eh.


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 20, 2006)

When your doing squats off the rack someone asks u can he join between sets, after u say yes u find out he's doing deadlifts and at a completely different weight so u have pull the bar and plates off between every set.

Not the best when your trying to recover from killer squats!!!!


----------



## blueboy75 (Oct 20, 2006)

when im working out alone and doing my last heavy set of bench, on my last rep im squeezing all I got and I know im going to make it and then some guys decides to spot me without being asked and practically lifts the weight for me.


----------



## Spud (Oct 20, 2006)

Heh,

When the fucking staff comes to tell you that you have to leave in 5 minutes because it's "women's hours". Why the fuck is there a womens exclusive workout time?

Also, I hate it when I'm doing lateral raises, and some turd steps in besides me right when I lower the weight. I'm not done the set you fucking turd. Now get out or I'll smash this dumbell against your fucking face.

I need to sleep.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

women's hours???  WTF?


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2006)

Spud said:


> Heh,
> 
> When the fucking staff comes to tell you that you have to leave in 5 minutes because it's "*women's hours*". Why the fuck is there a womens exclusive workout time?
> 
> ...



welcome to the 60's!


----------



## Spud (Oct 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> women's hours???  WTF?



http://www.ac-fpeh.com/recreation/strength.php

Yes. One reason I stopped going there, and am now working out at the other gym on campus. 

"We have dedicated hours for women only.  This is in response to requests by members who are just learning to use the equipment and for those, who *for religious* and/or personal reasons, require women only hours."

God hath spoketh. Thou shalt only workout with other dykes!

To be honest though, I am now inclined to go back there. They have a better selection of free weights, there is much more room and there are multiple racks.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

Spud said:


> Heh,
> 
> When the fucking staff comes to tell you that you have to leave in 5 minutes because it's "women's hours". Why the fuck is there a womens exclusive workout time?
> 
> ...


ROFL

I can see you doing "lateral raises" in a womans gym


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> women's hours???  WTF?



I worked out in a gym that had one locker room in the basement.  During certain hours it was for women only.  Other times it was men only.  Upstairs was the gym and anyone could workout whenever the place was open.  

The only problem was if someone had to use the bathroom, but it wasn't their time to use the locker room, they were shit out of luck, so to speak.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

Spud said:


> To be honest though, I am now inclined to go back there. They have a better selection of free weights, there is much more room and there are *multiple racks*.



Nice choice of words.


----------



## Spud (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Nice choice of words.



I forgot to mention the mirrors everywhere. I guess I will be doing alot of lateral raises


----------



## joesmooth20 (Oct 20, 2006)

when you try and train someone and they smell like a bottle of Jager.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 20, 2006)

when you use a machine next to a fat chick, and she suddenly thinks your hitting on her.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> when you use a machine next to a fat chick, and she suddenly thinks your hitting on her.



Just tell her you don't eat pussy.  She'll leave you alone.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Just tell her you don't eat pussy. She'll leave you alone.


----------



## the_general64 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> 1)When I am using the 100s on a bench directly in front of where I took them from and some douche bag puts the 15s in that spot.
> 
> 2)People who do curls or shrugs right in front of the rack so I can't access any of the weights in a 2 foot square around where they stand.
> 
> ...



#4........................i get the same sh@# at my gym.....i don't know if these guys are trying to size you up or some lame ass attempt at intimidated you but its very annoying.......


----------



## vortrit (Oct 20, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> when you use a machine next to a fat chick, and she suddenly thinks your hitting on her.



That's something like I was going to say. Or when some girl with 50% body fat stares at you. They get their own room in most gyms, why don't men?


----------



## stonev16 (Oct 21, 2006)

what ever number we're on......I hate it when your trying hard to finish a set.....normaly happens when i'm doing bench press or military raises.....and either a couple of girls wont stop talking ab their weekend plans ect..or some guys are just standing around taking breaks and somehow find their way to be like right next to you and talking to each other really loud or excitedly....I just wana scream SHUT THE FUCK UP I'M TRYING TO CONCENTRATE HERE! but i cant cause I'm already strained to hard n sayin anything would just take away more, cause then they'd be all tryin to talk shit back to you.I meen seriously and the guys that were doing ti the other day were using the bar for squats and presses. And this scrawny ass baby fat guy is talkint to his friend like....keep workin out.....one day you'll be as big as me.. and struttin around like he owned the shit. I he must have been able to tell he was pissin me off cause he kept saying excuse me or my bad everytime he came anywhere neer me.


----------



## stonev16 (Oct 21, 2006)

I also hate it when someone's givcin you looks like omg your doin that wrong n lookin like it pisses them off..n then they wont say anything to you but keep givin you pissed looks until finaly I'm like what? n then they go to try n tell you you need to drop the weight or give their own tips on how to do somthin. If its helpful info thats great but sometimes you can tell what they're sayin is shit. n you want them to shut up but they wana keep watchin you....i try to be really nice to everyone at the gym, some of these guys piss me off though.
     or the guy who wont take a shower in the stall with no curtan so he jusat waits outside until your done... i like to shower well so im in there for a while....n hes all timidly...its ok its ok...n i'm like ughhh what, theres another shower in there.....how ab you grow a pair its a mens shower room your not gona mistify, shock or amaze anyone with your dick n nutsack.


----------



## Spud (Oct 21, 2006)

stonev16 said:


> what ever number we're on......I hate it when your trying hard to finish a set.....normaly happens when i'm doing bench press or military raises.....and either a couple of girls wont stop talking ab their weekend plans ect..or some guys are just standing around taking breaks and somehow find their way to be like right next to you and talking to each other really loud or excitedly....I just wana scream SHUT THE FUCK UP I'M TRYING TO CONCENTRATE HERE! but i cant cause I'm already strained to hard n sayin anything would just take away more, cause then they'd be all tryin to talk shit back to you.I meen seriously and the guys that were doing ti the other day were using the bar for squats and presses. And this scrawny ass baby fat guy is talkint to his friend like....keep workin out.....*one day you'll be as big as me*.. and struttin around like he owned the shit. I he must have been able to tell he was pissin me off cause he kept saying excuse me or my bad everytime he came anywhere neer me.



You weight 155.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 21, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> 1)When I am using the 100s on a bench directly in front of where I took them from and some douche bag puts the 15s in that spot.
> 
> 2)People who do curls or shrugs right in front of the rack so I can't access any of the weights in a 2 foot square around where they stand.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why i lift at home and I always put things back from where I got them...


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> This is exactly why i lift at home and I always put things back from where I got them...


And you throw a shit fit if your guests place one thing in the wrong place


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> And you throw a shit fit if your guests place one thing in the wrong place



lol, you been to his gym before?


----------



## Valias (Oct 21, 2006)

Know what i hate....? Kenwood.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

mike456 said:


> lol, you been to his gym before?


Yes 3-4 times, I have to say Tough is a great host though. He makes kick ass food and is a riot to hang out with.


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

Valias said:


> Know what i hate....? Kenwood.


If that kid has 0 infractions then you know this site is going down hill big time. He should have -4 or more by now, as should at least two mods I can think of.


----------



## Valias (Oct 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> If that kid has 0 infractions then you know this site is going down hill big time. He should have -4 or more by now, as should at least two mods I can think of.




I hope that was towards my dear friend Ken, if not care to point out the other four or more times where i've taken part in an offense?


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2006)

Valias said:


> I hope that was towards my dear friend Ken, if not care to point out the other four or more times where i've taken part in an offense?




I'm talking about kenwood son


----------



## Valias (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank god, i didn't want any hostility. Nothing but respect from what i've read foreman... for most times anyway :>


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 7) 8) the management is playing light music crap during the day 'to not offend the older customers'..
> Sorry, I go to World's Gym..you know..big fuqqin gorilla as their mascot? I don't wanna listen to Celine Dione...I want Metalica...hard core, fast beat, inspiring music!



Ditto on that. At least, the gym is go to is open 24/7/365. By the time I get there at midnight every night there is no one to be seen, so it's all about the power rock station.


----------

